# Amazon Prime video UK



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Is there a way to get Amazon Prime video to only show programmes/movies/anime etc. that are available for UK?

I was pleased to see The Amazing Race on there, but it's not available in the UK and you only find that out once you try and watch it. The same thing happened with lots of anime shows as well, we can't watch them here apparently. I am so over geo-restrictions on everything from ebooks to films! Arrgh! 

I've paid my subscription but now I can't even watch the things I want to that are on the platform? What sort of system is that?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm also in the UK and I just checked The Amazing Race - it doesn't exactly say that it's a geographical reason why you can't watch it, just that the agreement with the content provider doesn't allow purchase at this time - which is a little vague.

I've never come across anything listed before that didn't allow me to watch it, whether it was free or for purchase or rent. You shouldn't have to filter for UK only as that's all you should be able to see anyway. A call to customer services might be the best way to get an explanation.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> I'm also in the UK and I just checked The Amazing Race - it doesn't exactly say that it's a geographical reason why you can't watch it, just that the agreement with the content provider doesn't allow purchase at this time - which is a little vague.
> 
> I've never come across anything listed before that didn't allow me to watch it, whether it was free or for purchase or rent. You shouldn't have to filter for UK only as that's all you should be able to see anyway. A call to customer services might be the best way to get an explanation.


Thanks. I may try that. Mine actually says "This content is not available to view in your location" so it is definitely location based. Which begs the question why it was even listed when you can't watch it.


----------



## Dwayne241 (Apr 19, 2017)

Annette_g said:


> Thanks. I may try that. Mine actually says "This content is not available to view in your location" so it is definitely location based. Which begs the question why it was even listed when you can't watch it.


Did it worked? I have the same problem and I can't check it as of right now.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Dwayne241 said:


> Did it worked? I have the same problem and I can't check it as of right now.


We're just about to go on holiday so I haven't contacted them yet. It seems very weird that things you can't watch appear in the listings.


----------

